

Compilers Explained Using the Ten Hundred Most Used Words - brendn
http://sodiumdreams.com/post/41326757510/how-to

======
ramseynasser
Brilliant! I love how using the ten hundred words makes the text more readable
and less readable at the same time. The paragraph on the AST is my favorite.

